

Show HN: World's Thinnest Keyboard Is a Half Millimeter Thick - rogerfernandezg
http://mashable.com/2013/09/03/worlds-thinnest-keyboard/

======
benologist
And at the same time the world's thinnest article, reworded from
[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/sep/02/worlds-
thi...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/sep/02/worlds-thinnest-
keyboard).

